# Discoogle > Στίχοι, Δισκογραφίες: Online Music Encyclopedia



## Joconda (Apr 27, 2009)

Πληροφορίες για μουσικά συγκροτήματα και solo καλλιτέχνες μπορείτε να βρείτε στο www.discoogle.com. Περιέχονται πληροφορίες όπως *πλήρεις δισκογραφίες με catalog numbers, mono/stereo, other releases, UK Charts (Weeks in Charts, High Place in Charts, First Week In Charts), lyrics, Video κ.α.*
Δείτε πχ
*Rock*
http://www.discoogle.com/wiki/Beatles,_The
http://www.discoogle.com/wiki/Beatles,_The_Lyrics
http://www.discoogle.com/wiki/Beatles,_The_Discography
από *σύγχρονη rock*
http://www.discoogle.com/wiki/Killers,_The
http://www.discoogle.com/wiki/Killers,_The_Lyrics
http://www.discoogle.com/wiki/Killers,_The_Discography
από *Pop/New Wave/Disco....*
http://www.discoogle.com/wiki/Bee_Gees
http://www.discoogle.com/wiki/Bee_Gees_Lyrics
http://www.discoogle.com/wiki/Bee_Gees_Discography
και λίγο από *Jazz/Vocals...*
http://www.discoogle.com/wiki/Bennett,_Tony
http://www.discoogle.com/wiki/Bennett,_Tony_Discography

Μπορείτε να διαλέξετε και από τις γενικές κατηγορίες του site (εκτός του search) όπως:

http://www.discoogle.com/wiki/Category:Artists
http://www.discoogle.com/wiki/Category:Bands
http://www.discoogle.com/wiki/Category:Discography
http://www.discoogle.com/wiki/Category:Lyrics
http://www.discoogle.com/wiki/Category:Musicians (εδώ διαλέγετε ένα όνομα και βλέπετε σε πια groups ήταν μέλος)

Έχουν κάνει πολύ καλή δουλειά.....


----------



## nickel (Apr 27, 2009)

Μμμ, ενδιαφέρον φαίνεται. Οπότε δεν θεωρώ την καταχώρηση «σπαμ» (μόνο λίγο άτονη τη βρήκα στην αρχή :) ).


----------

